# 2014 Chevy Cruz LT 1.4 Turbo



## ficwriter (Oct 13, 2019)

We are trying to figure out what is going on with our 2014 Chevy Cruz LT 1.4 Turbo. Recently, it is making a loud chirping or squealing noise on the right side of the engine under possibly where the belt is. We replaced the map sensor as well as the O2 sensor. Just trying to figure what is wrong with it. We are mechanically dumb when it comes to cars. We have taken it to a couple mechanics and one took the belt off, but still made the noise. It lunges forward when it idles. Can anyone tell us what to do? Is there a recall on this vehicle that could substantiate why this is doing this? My brother said the belts are good and the one near where the noise is, is close to the water pump and alternator. As far as the water pump and alternator the car does not get hot or doesn't leak. Please help us!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Crank seal.









Squealing belt sound, but not the belt


I ordered the V2 kit figuring my 2014 Cruze (1.4L Turbo) needed it anyway. What I want to discuss is this belt squeal which is what I'm trying to fix. I replaced the valve cover and it fixed the rough running and eliminated the 6 or so codes. I replaced the water pump to no avail. Then I saw...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ficwriter (Oct 13, 2019)

ficwriter said:


> We are trying to figure out what is going on with our 2014 Chevy Cruz LT 1.4 Turbo. Recently, it is making a loud chirping or squealing noise on the right side of the engine under possibly where the belt is. We replaced the map sensor as well as the O2 sensor. Just trying to figure what is wrong with it. We are mechanically dumb when it comes to cars. We have taken it to a couple mechanics and one took the belt off, but still made the noise. It lunges forward when it idles. Can anyone tell us what to do? Is there a recall on this vehicle that could substantiate why this is doing this? My brother said the belts are good and the one near where the noise is, is close to the water pump and alternator. As far as the water pump and alternator the car does not get hot or doesn't leak. Please help us!


I forgot to say, it only has 55,000 miles on it, does anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## ficwriter (Oct 13, 2019)

What is a crank seal and where is it located? Is hard to replace and does it cost alot?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

ficwriter said:


> What is a crank seal and where is it located? Is hard to replace and does it cost alot?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Screenshot from the video:









I don't want to pick on the guy in the video, but he flunks shop safety.

NEVER get under a car on a floor jack without jack stands to guarantee it doesn't fall on you. 

ALWAYS put a stand under one of the frame rails or jack points before getting under a car.

Sorry for yelling, but safety must be top priority.

Doug

.


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

have you had the PCV valve changed? i had same noise in my 2016 POS and when i pulled the oil dipstick out the noise stopped meaning the valve cover gasket was not seated properly


----------



## Mitch_FTL (Oct 21, 2019)

ficwriter said:


> We are trying to figure out what is going on with our 2014 Chevy Cruz LT 1.4 Turbo. Recently, it is making a loud chirping or squealing noise on the right side of the engine under possibly where the belt is. We replaced the map sensor as well as the O2 sensor. Just trying to figure what is wrong with it. We are mechanically dumb when it comes to cars. We have taken it to a couple mechanics and one took the belt off, but still made the noise. It lunges forward when it idles. Can anyone tell us what to do? Is there a recall on this vehicle that could substantiate why this is doing this? My brother said the belts are good and the one near where the noise is, is close to the water pump and alternator. As far as the water pump and alternator the car does not get hot or doesn't leak. Please help us!


Mine(2014 1.4T 6-speed manual) has had the valve cover replaced twice... Chevrolet, in their infinite wisdom, built the PCV valve into the valve cover and they are a weak point prone to failure.
When mine goes , it whistles loudly and rev's jump when sitting still... they make aftermarket replacements if yours is out of warranty..


----------



## Scott205 (Aug 11, 2016)

ficwriter said:


> We are trying to figure out what is going on with our 2014 Chevy Cruz LT 1.4 Turbo. Recently, it is making a loud chirping or squealing noise on the right side of the engine under possibly where the belt is. We replaced the map sensor as well as the O2 sensor. Just trying to figure what is wrong with it. We are mechanically dumb when it comes to cars. We have taken it to a couple mechanics and one took the belt off, but still made the noise. It lunges forward when it idles. Can anyone tell us what to do? Is there a recall on this vehicle that could substantiate why this is doing this? My brother said the belts are good and the one near where the noise is, is close to the water pump and alternator. As far as the water pump and alternator the car does not get hot or doesn't leak. Please help us!


It is probably the crank seal, but you need to check the PCV valve on the intake manifold to see if the O-ring is gone, otherwise you will be replacing it again in 30k miles. When it is squeaky, pull out the dipstick to the oil, if the squeak goes away, you need a PCV kit to reroute the PCV or a new intake manifold (the kit is cheaper). Did you replace the MAF and O2 because of the codes? Most likely you also need to see if the valve cover is leaking oil by the spark plugs, there is a good chance the Vacuum diaphragm is going bad when the PCV starts to degrade. I am going through this same issue in my 2014 1.4L Turbo that has over 83k. Had the front crank seal replaced under factory warranty, but without fixing the other, it won't last long.


----------

